# Xtreme Bucks Indian Lake Open $4,000 1st place!



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Team Bass Xtreme will be hosting its annuall Indian lake Xtreme Bucks Ultimate 2 day Open Bass Tournament on the weekend of August 10th - 11th. Event details are as follows with a 70 boat "full" field. Do not miss out on this AWESOME event.

*Event Location : Indian Lake , Moundwood Ramp*
*Event time: 6:30am - 3:00pm*
*Registration and livewell checks will begin at 5:30 am*

*1st Place Prize = $4,000.00*
Entry fee is $150.00
Big Bass side pot entry $25.00
Big Ugly side pot $10.00 

Free food and beverages for all participants. 

To download a mailable entry form click "HERE"

Or if you would like to register online , please click "Here"


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wont be long now.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the fishing is still on fire over there! Lots of last minute calls coming in from anglers wanting to make sure they can get in still. We will remove the online payment option on Friday. We will be acceting entries at the ramp on Saturday morning as well begining at 5am. See everyone there.


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

How many teams are pre registered? and can I still pay online?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Plenty of teams pre registered. Seems that a ton of guys waited until the last couple days to pay. Online payments accepted until Friday night. Looks like we are going to have a good field.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delay everyone. I was whooped afterwards. lol I would like to thank everyone who not only participated in the event , but the crowd of spectators as well. You all made the event awesome! The fishing was really good for most anglers. To my supprise , some of the areas best anglers struggled though.  We had 46 boats come out to try their chance at catching some nice bass and try to win. And just as I predicted , it took almost 25 pounds to win the event. There were some concerns as to wether or not the day one leader was legit. I can say 100% that the idividual caught every fish that he weighed in and put on quite the show for many anglers. He even shared what he was doing with anyone who was around him. Not that it was a big sectret. lol He struggled on day 2 due to all the presure that the area recieved on day 2 due to people seeing him there on day 1. But in the end , he finally caught his 5th fish around 2:15 to secure the win. Here are the results.

1st Place - Jeff Kauth with 10 fish weighing 24.34 pounds
2nd Place - Hawk & Hawk with 9 fish weighing 22.23 pounds
3rd Place - Nesbitt & Nesbitt with 10 fish weighing 21.97 pounds
4th Place - Manor & Hull with 10 fish weighing 20.20 pounds
5th Place - Rostifer & Orihood with 10 fish weighing 20.18 pounds
6th Place - Gallagher & Kirhey with 10 fish weighing 19.96 pounds
Day one as well as over all Big Bass went to the team of Schleve & Colewell with a 5.62 pounder!
Day 2 Big Bass was a tie between the teams of Kohlreiser & Schmarse and Schlosser & Lehman with 4.14 pounders!

We will host this Xtreme Bucks 2 day open again next August. See everyone there. 
Also , we are hosting a 1 day open April 19th as well.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

what was the leaders day one weight,,,im guessing it was impressive?


----------

